
Show HN: The Most Influential Works on TvTropes According to PageRank - jsnider3
http://www.joshuasnider.com/QuisCustodiet/
======
alialkhatib
This is pretty cool. I suppose I'd like to see a breakdown of the influences
some of the more popular sources had on other things, or maybe to know who are
the most prolific borrowers of references and themes (influencees? Chrome
tells me that's not a word). Nevertheless, it's interesting to think about
cultural references within a very closed environment like TV shows and movies
as a network, with all the reasoning affordances as such.

As an aside, TV Tropes doesn't use HTTPS as far as I know (and according to
this too [0]), so none of the show/movie links resolve unless you go in and
remove the prefix and let the browser figure it out. Looking at your source,
it seems you could just change the "[https://"](https://") to
"[http://"](http://") or even "//" (although this would break when(/if) you
start using HTTPS down the road).

[0]:
[http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/posts.php?discussion=13461707110A...](http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/posts.php?discussion=13461707110A77275900)

~~~
jsnider3
A giant graph could be in the cards for future work, schedule permitting.

As for https, I'm currently hosting this with GitHub, but using my own domain
so my browser kept complaining (correctly) that the page was using a SSL
certificate from another domain. Eventually, I'll move to hosting this on my
own somewhere, probably when I get the urge to run some server side code. Then
I'll most likely make https the default.

------
fl0wenol
The list tracks well with the relative number of instances of cosplay or
t-shirts worn SDCC. (With gaps since "Marvel" isn't going to show up that way
on the site)

So I'm thinking the math is solid.

~~~
jsnider3
Yeah, I was worried when I was doing this that, say Batman, would be
underrepresented due to all the references pointing to specific movies or
comic books, but that worry seems to be misplaced. Maybe later work will group
entries into categories, but I'd only do it if it could be done
programmatically.

------
yzh
This is awesome work! Is there anywhere we can get the generated graph data?
Whether in the form of adjacency list or matrix. I want to do some analysis on
this graph too :-)

~~~
jsnider3
I have it as a SQLite database on my machine. The full database is too big to
upload to GitHub, but I'll see if the table with the edges can be made into a
small enough JSON file to be uploaded.

~~~
jsnider3
Check out
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/jsnider3/QuisCustodiet/mas...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/jsnider3/QuisCustodiet/master/edges.js).

~~~
yzh
I have tried some graph analysis using my own graph analytics framework:
Gunrock
([http://gunrock.github.io/gunrock/](http://gunrock.github.io/gunrock/)). The
PageRank is pretty similar (the first three are DoctorWho, StarWars, and EVA.)
My colleague and I are interested in doing more analysis on this site. We are
trying to build a crawler and maybe using bipartite graph to build some kind
of recommendation system. All inspired by your project here. Stay tuned :-)

~~~
jsnider3
Thanks, this is exactly the kind of thing I hope to happen when I post on HN.
I have the crawler I used at
[https://github.com/jsnider3/QuisCustodiet/blob/master/crawle...](https://github.com/jsnider3/QuisCustodiet/blob/master/crawler.py),
but it needs some post-processing at the end to filter out links that redirect
and pages that aren't works of pop culture.

~~~
yzh
This is great. It helps a lot!

